# Livery Prices - Northampton



## leks (4 March 2013)

I have my own stables at home and currently rent them out to friends on a DIY basis.

One lady has retired her horse and has asked me to look after him on a Full Livery basis.

The stables have only 2 horses in and the other lady has a sharer for her horse.

The Full Livery would be on the basis that I muck out, rug, turn out, feed, water, hay, groom, sort vet/farrier etc but it wouldn't include feed,hay,bedding and I would not ride as the horse is retired.  

I have no idea how much to charge for looking after the horse every day, twice a day.  I realise it's not a hardship for me as the stables are at my home, but it is a commitment for me as I have a little girl to think about too.

Any advice on what I should be charging would be great - the girls currently pay £54 a month each for DIY.

Thanks


----------



## ihatework (5 March 2013)

To be honest I wouldn't do it, unless you really need the money. If you do agree to do it then make it worth your while,it's DIY yards around here would charge £10 a day


----------



## missmatch (5 March 2013)

£54 per month diy is very very cheap around Northampton. I pay £25 per week for grazing and a stable with absolutely no facilities. I would imagine 50-60 per week for what you are offering to do?


----------



## AngieandBen (9 March 2013)

£54 a month diy are you mad!

I charge £108 per calendar month diy, I then charge £5 per day for what you would be doing, this does not incude hay/feed/riding or bedding, and that is still cheap for Northants, 

So i would say £250 a month, unless you love doing it its not worth doing it for less


----------



## leks (14 March 2013)

Thanks you all for your comments.  Food for thought!

I always knew I was cheap, but not that cheap! May look at increasing rent regardless of whether I offer full livery or not.

If I ran a yard, it'd be a different story but as this is all personal, it's a lot of commitment from me, with probably little return save for the love of horses and a bit of pocket money.  Maybe if I did full livery for the other horse as well, then it would be more worth my while.  Then try and rent my third stable on full livery and actually make it a job.

Anyway, thanks again everyone - lots of thinking to do!!


----------



## tagwags (8 July 2013)

Hi
I am looking for full to part livery somewhere near Spratton for a 15.2hh mare.


----------



## missmatch (8 July 2013)

http://www.hillviewequestrian.co.uk/

This is on the road between Spratton & Brixworth


----------



## jokadoka (12 July 2013)

missmatch said:



http://www.hillviewequestrian.co.uk/

This is on the road between Spratton & Brixworth
		
Click to expand...

Awkward road to hack out onto though.
I used to livery at the farm almost opposite when it was a livery yard/riding school.
The brow of that hill is lethal!!


----------

